

What 2.484564472E24 means for internet security - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=1085

======
cperciva
I think someone must be 26 days early with an April Fool's joke. Really, how
can an "IT consultant specializing in Unix and related technologies" be so
clueless about cryptography?

He has "long thought that [symmetric ciphers] can be bypassed using the same
approach [as was used 2000 years ago]"? RSA is "self limiting" because of
errors in messages? This is the sort of gibberish for which the phrase "not
even wrong" was invented.

